# C Beispiele/Ideen



## crimbler (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Community
Momentan befasse ich mich mit den Grundlagen von C (arbeite das Tutorial von http://www.pronix.de/C/standard_C/ durch).
Ich wollte wissen ob jemand von euch Ideen für eine C Konsolen Anwendung hat.
Dachte schon an ein Schiffeversenken aber ist ein wenig aufwendig, wegen dem grafischen.
Hat jemand eine Idee für eine nützliche Konsolenanwendung?
Wäre sehr dankbar.

Grüsse

Crimbler


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juli 2003)

*-*

Spiele
- 4gewinnt
- Minesweeper
- Reversi
- Schiffe versenken

Anwendungen
- Converter für verschiedene Zahlensysteme
- Verschlüsselungsprogramme
.
..
...

Taschenrechner mit Statistikfunktionen und Ausgabe von Graphen.

Ein bisschen die Fantasie spielen lassen.


----------



## lukasS (2. Juli 2003)

Ich habe einmal versucht SNAKE zu programmieren. Aus zeitlichen Gründen musste ich damit abbrechen. Mein Code ist Komplett in C und in Turbo C kompiliert worden (wegen GRAPHICS.H). Könnte bei Interesse den Code reinposten. Bin aber nicht weit gekommen, kann gerade eben einen Punkt mit den Pfeil - Tasten bewegen, bei ESC beendet er das Spiel.

Lukas


----------



## Deetron (22. Oktober 2003)

*snake*

Hallo Peoples wegen Ideen hätte ich da noch was,
wie wäre es mit Mastermind oder Mühle.
Für das Mastermind hätte ich noch einen Pascal-Code auf lager, der ist zwar nicht Perfekt aber immerhin. 

Wegen des Snakespieles wäre ich in eigener Sache sehr froh wenn jemand einen C-Code auf Lager hätte, da ich im Moment selbst an einem arbeite.
Mein Problem ist das ich neu in C bin und ich so einfach super langam bin.
das heisst nicht das ich alles klauen möchte, aber ein bisschen nach Hilfe wäre nicht scchlecht, da ich es noch für zwei Player via Netzwerk einrichten möchte.

Herzlichen Dank;-]


----------



## MetallDragon (22. Oktober 2003)

fürn Anfang kann auch ein Unicode-ausgabeprogramm ganz nett sein, wenn man z.B ein bestimmtes Zeichen sucht.


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. April 2007)

lukasS hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe einmal versucht SNAKE zu programmieren. Aus zeitlichen Gründen musste ich damit abbrechen. Mein Code ist Komplett in C und in Turbo C kompiliert worden (wegen GRAPHICS.H). Könnte bei Interesse den Code reinposten. Bin aber nicht weit gekommen, kann gerade eben einen Punkt mit den Pfeil - Tasten bewegen, bei ESC beendet er das Spiel.
> 
> Lukas




SNAKE hab ich fertig ^^ hier kann man den code laden. 

SNAKE SOURCE
(ist nicht perfekt aber ja ^^ fertig halt , hat auch noch anderes zeuch dort von mir ,.. ist aber nicht alles vollständig und fertig )


----------



## pschilling (14. April 2007)

Hallo crimbler,

ich habe immer als erstes eine Adressverwaltung geschrieben, egal ob Konsole, Windows, Java oder C.

Da lernst du viele Aspekte der C-Programmierung

- Dateioperationen (Laden/Speichern)
- Verwaltung von Strukturen in Listen
- Keyboardhandling (für Eingabe und Navigation durch die Adressen)
und vieles mehr...

Ist ein sehr guter Einstieg, wenn man die Grundlagen lernen möchte und es ist nicht soo aufwendig.

So was kannst du dann noch mit Suchoptionen und sonstigem Schnickschnack erweitern.

Na ja, viel Erfolg bei was auch immer du dir aussuchst.

peter


----------



## Xonic18 (21. Juli 2009)

HI,
was für ein Prog brauche ich um zbs. snake.c zu öffnen?
Wenn das was hilft ich habe Vista


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,

das kommt darauf an, was Du mit "öffnen" meinst. snake*.c* ist C-*Quellcode*, den Du z.B. in einem Texteditor öffnen kannst, wenn Du Dir den Code anschauen möchtest.
Wenn Du allerdings Snake spielen willst, brauchst Du erstmal einen C-Compiler, um diesen Quellcode in ein ausführbares Programm zu übersetzen.

LG


----------



## yoda1999 (8. Dezember 2009)

*kompilieren*

Bei einem Mac kann ich die Sachen mit dem Programm Terminal (eine Art Konsole) kompilieren.
Das geht so:
1. Gib cd und dann den Pfad zu dem Ordner mit der C Datei ein.
2. Jetzt cc (das ist der Name des standard Compilers kann sein das das nicht klappt weil es auch andere gibt) und den Namen der Datei in Anführungsstrichen.
3. Wenn Du überprüfen willst ob es geklappt, hat gebe ls ein dann kommt eine Liste von den Dateien die in dem Ordner sind. Dort dürfte jetzt eine Datei mit dem Namen a.out dazu gekommen sein wenn nicht hat etwas nicht geklappt.
4. Um die fertige Datei zu öffnen gebe .(bei einem Mac hier ein Slash bei einem Windows Backslash)a.out (a.out wenn die Datei umbenannt wurde durch den Dateinamen austauschen) ein.


----------



## Dragonate (8. Dezember 2009)

Wo ich gerade dabei bin, versuche via C Code Sudoku zu lösen.

Du brauchst da garnicht soviele Funktionen zu kennen, musst dich aber intensivst mit Schleifen, Bedingungen, Arrays und Logik befassen, was einen vom Verständnis sehr gut weiter bringt.
Wenn du da fragen hast kann ich dir auch Tips zur Vorgehensweise geben.


----------



## Vereth (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde ein Sokoban-Spiel (keinen Solver!) vorschlagen.


----------



## Enumerator (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Wie wär's mit dem Klassiker schlechthin: Conway's Game of Life?

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Vereth (11. Dezember 2009)

Oder mal was nützliches: wie wäre es mit einem Dateimanager in der Art wie Norton Commander?


----------

